#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] [照片][驚險]獅口餘生的公牛

## 狼王白牙

[*] 來源: 人民網環保頻道

----------


## 妤

:Shocked:  看到公牛背上的傷好多
牠能逃過一劫真是命大+︿+＂

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

哇哇哇 有驚無險 有驚無險...

牛逃跑ing 成功~~~

----------


## 環光

這個節目播出的時候我剛好在看,那時候才發現貓科動物這麼固執的怕水,不過牛也滿聰明的

----------

